# My New Ranger



## ric1264 (Mar 1, 2012)

On Friday, I picked up my new Ranger 570 EFI from Ball Equipment in Richmond. Yesterday I installed a windshield. I am not sure what other options that I will buy, probably a winch and a roof.

I am looking forward to my first trip up north with it. I go to Drummond Island, Antrim County and Clare County.

The picture is from Saturday morning after I took a trip around the neighborhood in Harrison Twp. Our streets were a little muddy.

Ric


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice! No true 4x4 should ever be without a winch!


----------



## ric1264 (Mar 1, 2012)

I hear you. Before my first trip to Drummond I'll have my winch installed.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

A new quad is one of the funner things in life. 

Gotta have a winch, and I windshield is real nice too. 

After that, a cooler of cold ones. :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I would also consider some auxiliary lighting. The HID and LED stuff is expensive, but the LED's are nice because they are bright, last a long time, and don't draw much juice compared to the light they put out. Some in the front, and definitely some in the back.....makes it nice on tight trails in the dark and the lighting always comes in handy when using it for work/hunting etc. If you do a roof, some interior cab lighting is always good. 
I don't know how strong the lights on that Ranger are, but the factory lights on my Teryx were pretty poor. Easy to overdrive them at night. 

Some recovery tools....Tree savor, a couple of snatch blocks, tow strap, clevis for your receiver hitch, leather work gloves and they even make a UTV Hi Lift jack that you can mount to your rack...can be used as a jack or a come along if needed.


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

If you have a windshield and top you will need a back windshield or cover. You will get a lot of dust that comes back in the cab if you dont.

A Winch is a must. I use mine all the time. Go with a 4000# winch. I pull cars out of snow banks with mine and it works great. 

Have fun. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

ric1264 said:


> On Friday, I picked up my new Ranger 570 EFI from Ball Equipment in Richmond. Yesterday I installed a windshield. I am not sure what other options that I will buy, probably a winch and a roof.
> 
> I am looking forward to my first trip up north with it. I go to Drummond Island, Antrim County and Clare County.
> 
> ...


It looks great in the picture.


Your dawg don't look too impressed though.


----------



## ric1264 (Mar 1, 2012)

topgun47 said:


> It looks great in the picture.
> 
> 
> Your dawg don't look too impressed though.


His first couple of rides he was pretty apprehensive. It was almost as if he wondered why we were taking the lawn tractor for a ride. After only a week he has learned to like it as much as going in the truck though and he really enjoys that. And now when I ask if he wants to go "bye bye" he runs to the ute after he runs to the truck and realizes that I am taking the ute.


----------

